# What Does Your Charge Look Like?



## ovismos (Sep 5, 2011)

I couldn't find this thread where people would show off their customizations. So I'm creating a new one! what do you guys think of my current setup?

Based off of WP7!
































Sent from Droid Charge running Dark ChargeTQ with EP3HA Ext4


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

ovismos said:


> I couldn't find this thread where people would show off their customizations. So I'm creating a new one! what do you guys think of my current setup?
> 
> Based off of WP7!
> 
> Sent from Droid Charge running Dark ChargeTQ with EP3HA Ext4


Dude. There's already a screen shot thread for the charge.


----------

